
Sony is launching a PlayStation Classic console in December loaded with 20 games - hardmaru
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/19/17877890/sony-playstation-classic-console-20-games-release-date-pricing
======
ddingus
Waiting for PS2, one title: Original SSX. So damn much fun!

FF VII might get a replay on this one though.

------
CaliforniaKarl
I'm waiting for the Intellivision Classic.

~~~
qbrass
That happened already. The Intellevision Flashback console wasn't great but
the controllers were reproductions of the original and most were probably
bought just for the controllers.

